# Pictures of our 4 wk old twin Boer buck kids with their mom



## jberter (Jan 21, 2010)

Hi all, been a while, but wanted to share the cute-ness of our now 4 week old Boer buck twins born 3/22/2010 from out girl B.G. She is being a great mom and has a very nice udder. Both boys have their heads in the feed bucket now, being little piggys, along with mom.  Hope you enjoy, they provide so much fun to watch, zoomies and tail wags an all. :ROFL: I got a big kick out of the last pic down on their knees with heads through fence & their little butts in the air(the end).. :shades: Next weekend will be our other does Katherine & Bettys due dates,, hope we get a doe from at lest one of them... ray: Betty
Ooops,,,sorry,,
http://share.shutterfly.com/action/welc ... s2jZszctee


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

*Re: Pictures of our 4 wk old twin Boer buck kids with their*

_They sound adorable! But I can't see the pics _

Awwww! I love the babies! Do you go out and let them use you as a jungle gym? It hurts, but it's so worth it


----------



## jberter (Jan 21, 2010)

*Re: Pictures of our 4 wk old twin Boer buck kids with their *

I made the mistake of sitting down on the ramp in the paddock and got muged by both boys coming up behind me,, the stinkers.. :roll: Glad you was able to see the pictures, sorry about not including them in the first post..but the shutterfly link is there now.


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

*Re: Pictures of our 4 wk old twin Boer buck kids with their *

Yup! It works 

Yeah... at first I sorely underestimated the pain potential of tiny, swift hooves to the back, legs, or arms!


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: Pictures of our 4 wk old twin Boer buck kids with their *

Nice pictures. Congrats on such cuties.


----------



## jberter (Jan 21, 2010)

*Re: Pictures of our 4 wk old twin Boer buck kids with their *

Thank you for the kind comments on my boys . Got a question though for the boer goat breeders,,, if you were to keep one as a buck for breeding,, which one would it be?? Red tail who is a tad bit longer in body and bigger,, or white tail who is shorter in body length?? Both boys have good body tone. Thank you for any feed back, it is appreciated... Monday they will be 5 weeks old.. And white tail has started to mount red tail... Boys,,,,,, :roll: :roll: 
Betty


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Pictures of our 4 wk old twin Boer buck kids with their *

Congrats on those two fine strappin fellas!
Gosh I'd probably pick length..those decisions are so hard cause you do want stockiness but you also want length..
Oher variables are going to come into play here. Then throw in your own goals!
If I had a short doe I'd want to breed for more length & a long doe to a heftier buck.
One yr I used a nice stocky buck, he wasnt known for his length. But some of my girls made up for that.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Pictures of our 4 wk old twin Boer buck kids with their *

As for the variables; rhetorical q's here, are you aiming for two or four teats?
Ive heard so often that the buck determines teat & udder construction.
Personally I like the 4 clean working.
This past yr we used a 2teated buck but most of his doelings have 4 so go figger. Even out of 2 teated does.
Im no expert just observing the outcomes here & love these kind of discussions.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Pictures of our 4 wk old twin Boer buck kids with their *

Adorable little chunky butts  
Amazing how fast they grow!


----------



## jberter (Jan 21, 2010)

*Re: Pictures of our 4 wk old twin Boer buck kids with their *

Thanks again for the feed back,, I know I have to be careful of who gets breed to whom,,, These two baby boys are not related to Fudge, B.G. came breed when we got her....So now I'm waiting to see what Fudge,our red 100% boer buck will produce from the breeding between him and my last two traditional colored does that are due this week. ray: ray: :kidred: Thats why I am holding off with banding these two for now... To see what Fudge can produce, it's his first time to be used in our breeding program. That would mean two bucks at one place if I keep one of the baby bucks,, hummm,, maybe I can find one a home close by with breeding rights when needed,,, :idea: Anyone do that...??? Also about the numbers of teats,,All our does have 4 teats,, Fudge (red buck)has 4,,, and of the two new baby bucks, one has 4 and the other has 2... Thanks again for the feed back,, it's soooo appreciated..


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Pictures of our 4 wk old twin Boer buck kids with their *

A home close by with breeding rights sure is an option! It's called "stashing a buck".


----------



## jberter (Jan 21, 2010)

*Re: Pictures of our 4 wk old twin Boer buck kids with their *

Nancy,, "Stashing a buck,," tooo funny, I like that saying... :ROFL: I was thinking of selling him at half price for that reason and get the agreement in writting for the breedings,, what are your thoughts on that?? Just wondering if anyone else had ever done that., or thought about it ?? Thanks for the punnnnnn,,,


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Pictures of our 4 wk old twin Boer buck kids with their *

Well Jberter, if there's someone you really trust go for it! 
Going to shows & getting to know other breeders is a real blessing.
We have had offers to take in great bucks for the cost of feeding & transport to use on does.
We didnt set out with that in mind it just "happened".


----------



## jberter (Jan 21, 2010)

*Re: Pictures of our 4 wk old twin Boer buck kids with their *

Sounds like I will be going to the goat shows like I do with my Akita dogs. I show/handler/ breed them to so shouldn't be any different. Been showing my Akitas for over 10 years now and yes, when other breeders see you are doing the health checks and going by the guidlines and standard for your breed,, it does build up trust amoung other breeders, and judges,,, Shouldn't be any different with the goat people....Do you show your goats Nancy??? There are other Boer breeders in my area that I have met,, nice people,,that take their goats to the fair & 4-H and such,,,so guess I will ask around some more and see what happens. Thanks for the info... As posted earlier, I am new with goats and these 3 girls are my first time as a breeder and birthing goats,,


----------



## MiGoat (Apr 21, 2010)

*Re: Pictures of our 4 wk old twin Boer buck kids with their *

That picture where they're both by the fence, looks like they don't have heads and their feet are buried! Like it was photoshopped! It's funny!
BTW nice boers. I want to get a boer doe. I'm going to name her Bordeaux. LOL


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Pictures of our 4 wk old twin Boer buck kids with their *

:sun: Wonderful day out for all and lots of fun. :shades:


----------

